# Cut piece too big for plasma table



## Tmate (Oct 7, 2021)

I cut this out in two pieces and welded them together.  By creating the shape in one piece, it was easy to divide it in two and have the edges mate correctly.


----------



## rabler (Oct 7, 2021)

What are the working dimensions on our plasma table, 2' x 2'?  (Guessing from the first photo filename).
I'd like to build one at some point, probably along the lines of 5' x 5' ...


----------



## Tmate (Oct 7, 2021)

rabler said:


> What are the working dimensions on our plasma table, 2' x 2'?  (Guessing from the first photo filename).
> I'd like to build one at some point, probably along the lines of 5' x 5' ...


This particular machine has a working area of about 18" x 18".  I generally use 14" square material, since is is usually close to perfectly flat.  The table can be made just about any size, but the larger it is, the more likely it is that you will need to use a torch height control unit.


----------



## TomWS (Nov 7, 2021)

Warning: Newbie here... first post.  

Nice table.  What software/controller do you use with it?
I have a Langmuir CrossFire 2x2 with the water table and I've added Z & THC to it.  I can put a piece larger than the table in the Y direction and have managed to cut some yard art 22x66 by doing the cutting in 22 inch segments, keeping the work in one piece.  Mostly I use some artwork program like Inkscape or Affinity Designer to produce an SVG file and then use SheetCam to produce the cut code.  Mach3 for the table controller.


----------



## Tmate (Nov 7, 2021)

TomWS said:


> Warning: Newbie here... first post.
> 
> Nice table.  What software/controller do you use with it?
> I have a Langmuir CrossFire 2x2 with the water table and I've added Z & THC to it.  I can put a piece larger than the table in the Y direction and have managed to cut some yard art 22x66 by doing the cutting in 22 inch segments, keeping the work in one piece.  Mostly I use some artwork program like Inkscape or Affinity Designer to produce an SVG file and then use SheetCam to produce the cut code.  Mach3 for the table controller.


I am using Flashcut electronics and driver software.  I use CorelDraw to create the dxf files, which I then import into the Flashcut software.  If I want to cut a shape larger in one dimension than the cutting capacity, I create it in full size in CorelDraw, and then split the drawing in half, closing any open sections of the shape that resulted from splitting it.  The joints match up perfectly.  Depending on the thickness of the material, I sometimes touch the mating edges up on my bench disk sander to remove the slight bevel created by the plasma process.


----------

